# More help for US citizens in Spain - immigration help & your experience, please



## GaijinBuddhist (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm a US citizen planning to move to Spain. I have been living in Asia since 2011 and have a couple questions. Forgive me if this has already been covered in other posts - if anyone can help, I appreciate it. Actually, if there are any immigration lawyers here, I may be interested in hiring you!

Questions:

If I enter Spain on a tourist visa, is it possible to get a longer visa / permit while I'm in Spain, or do I need to leave Europe and visit a Spanish consulate in another country?

Is there any problem entering from a country other than my home country? I'm coming from Asia, not from my home country USA.

I understand it's pretty tough for US citizens to live in Spain. Is it really as bad as people say? Why is it so difficult?

Has anyone successfully been granted the "non-lucrative" permit? What are the challenges with that? How long is it good for?

I understand you can marry / partner with a Spanish citizen and get a visa that way. How long is the visa good for? Does it work for men and women? (I'm male)

Am I right in understanding that if I live in Spain, but my income comes from the USA (non-lucrative permit), then I still have to pay income tax in Spain? Approximately what percentage income tax would I need to pay?

Thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GaijinBuddhist said:


> Hi, I'm a US citizen planning to move to Spain. I have been living in Asia since 2011 and have a couple questions. Forgive me if this has already been covered in other posts - if anyone can help, I appreciate it. Actually, if there are any immigration lawyers here, I may be interested in hiring you!
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


hi

no, you can't extend a 90 day visa from within Spain - you have to apply from your country of legal residence

as for the rest of the questions, do a search & you'll find discussions about getting a visa, & take a look at the 'useful links' thread stuck near the top of the Spain page - there are links with info abou the various visas available


----------



## GaijinBuddhist (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Please clarify - Do I have to get a visa in my country of residence, or can I get a visa in a third country?? I'm from USA but I'll be in Thailand - can I apply for my visa at the Spanish consulate in Thailand or I have to go back to the USA?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GaijinBuddhist said:


> Thanks for the reply. Please clarify - Do I have to get a visa in my country of residence, or can I get a visa in a third country?? I'm from USA but I'll be in Thailand - can I apply for my visa at the Spanish consulate in Thailand or I have to go back to the USA?


your country of legal residence - so as long as you are legally resident in Thailand, you can apply at the consulate there


----------

